# 90% Recovered (no medication)



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

*DPSELFHELP.COM*

*ULTIMATE RECOVERY TECHNIQUE*

One month ago I took a drag of marijuana and my life flipped i had a fat panic attack, that lasted for four hours non-stop I thought I was dying and that it was it for me I was urgently begging my friends to take me to the hospital because I didn't know what hit me, they all started laughing and I was in a moment of questioning my own existence because the feeling was out of control. The following morning I woke up everything looked like a game I thought it was just the weed so I didn't care I moved on with my day, 3 days later the feeling was still there I started to get anxious and thought I might have fried my brain so I went onto Google and searched up ''feeling disconnected'' that's when I came across DP/DR I felt relieved instantly but I was still in a horror game that didn't end.

I am currently 90% (no medication) CURED and I will state exactly what helped me and relax YOU'RE NOT GOING CRAZY! Read that ten times if you like !

*RECOVERY TIPS*

· *Accept that you have DP/DR and do not fear it that's when you lose.*

· *Live your life normally and stop analysing yourself, yes things look fake and weird but it's a defence mechanism once you accept that you are on the road to recovery.*

· *Eat clean, cut out junk food but I never did food is LIFE.*

· *Swimming pools was I would highly recommend the steam room.*

· *I know DPSELFHELP.COM is a community that helps people out with understanding DP/DR but for a while stay off it because the more you go on the more you will think about DP/DR. *

· *Listen to music (no depressing shit lol) *

· *I want you to face the fear I want you to go outside and get scared I time will come were you won't fear it anymore because you have become used to it. *

· *The funny part is the more you try to block out thoughts is the more you think about them because you're focusing on not thinking about those thoughts which makes think about those thoughts more. *

· *And lastly remember time cures everything be patient and kind to yourself stop waiting around asking yourself if you have recovered once you forget about it, is when you recover.*

*When I hit 100% I will be back to post a full recovery thread*

*I wish you all well and speedy recovery.*


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

Rpj thats lostsoul67 im lostsoul 26 that started on naltrexone


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

I would like to be able not to think about it, i know it's hard and i know that it's what keeps me from recovery. Thanks


----------



## bepas (Apr 7, 2016)

i noticed that steam rooms or saunas do help. heat that shit out. good luck on your recovery to 100. im well on my way out of it as well. but its slow and painfull. but its getting better.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

bepas said:


> i noticed that steam rooms or saunas do help. heat that shit out. good luck on your recovery to 100. im well on my way out of it as well. but its slow and painfull. but its getting better.


I read that steam rooms helps get you rid off cortisol (stress hormones), also the warm temperature supposedly help you relax and sleep better


----------

